# Grandinroad 2013



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Their Halloween catalog is out and they have some really cool stuff. Lots of ideas to steal...er...borrow. Yeah borrow. Their stuff is sort of expensive, but much of it is sort of one of a kind.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I've heard that the "stealing" goes both ways. I don't get the catalog but it's probably online. I'll take a look.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, a lot of their stuff looks sort of familiar. The book is a good idea. And so is the mantle clock.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I bought quite a bit from them last year, I like their stuff. I see a few things I would like to get for this year also.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love Grandinroad..you can look at my whole set up and go...."Okay, looking at the props, that one is homemade, that's Grandinroad....uhm...Grandinroad, Grandinroad, homemade, Walgreens, Grandinroad....and on and on". I am getting better at making props myself, but I do still love getting the Grandinroad catalogs and stalking the website.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I love Grandinroad..you can look at my whole set up and go...."Okay, looking at the props, that one is homemade, that's Grandinroad....uhm...Grandinroad, Grandinroad, homemade, Walgreens, Grandinroad....and on and on". I am getting better at making props myself, but I do still love getting the Grandinroad catalogs and stalking the website.


 I have a few of their things too. I swear by those fake hay bales. Easy to store, and no rotting straw. A high price, but they will last forever.

My set up is more like " homemade, homemade, copied from some brilliant artistic (yet twisted) mind at Haunt Forum, store bought then butchered for parts and rebuilt, store bought then butchered for parts and rebuilt, store bought then butchered for parts and rebuilt, etc. I always figure I can do better then the store did.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love Grandinroad, but I've only bought from their after sales. I'm glad they make a lot, because a lot of the good stuff is around for sales. A couple of years they had a old man that went down to around $15. On a free shipping day I ordered four. I dress three of them in masks and costumes I have. So now I have four different standing props for just $60.
Oh and P5, if you saw my place it would be...thrift store, thrift store, Grandlinroad after sale, garage sale, thrift store, Walgreens from when my daughter worked there and I could get employee discount, thrift store...


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't want to start a flame war here at all, but I will never buy from these guys. They steal ideas from this forum and other DIY'ers way too much for profit. This is only my personal opinion. They will never get my hard earned money.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I like looking at their online decor when it comes out for the holidays, and I think Martha Stewart is a big pusher of their stuff. The only problem I really have is paying their prices. I think a lot of times most people can find it local and maybe get a much better price and save on shipping.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Troll Wizard said:


> I like looking at their online decor when it comes out for the holidays, and I think Martha Stewart is a big pusher of their stuff. The only problem I really have is paying their prices. I think a lot of times most people can find it local and maybe get a much better price and save on shipping.


This is true. If I see something I like there, then I will shop the internet first to look for a better price. Although some of their stuff I could not find elsewhere.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a hard time paying the price for stuff that I can build cheaper if I really wanted to have one. I use most catalog places for inspiration more then anything else. I check back with them when the sales start.


----------

